# Funky Little Walking Stick



## Mantis_Whisper (Sep 8, 2008)

Okay, I got this guy like... three weeks ago on my yearly trip to the cabins. I spent the whole five days I was there seacrhing for a phasmid of some kind, and luckly one day I found this little guy after molting.

Since then he's been happy hanging out in his lovely net cage and eating bramble. He even molted again, gaining a wonderful brown colouring.

Anyway, I would like to know what species he is and how big he'll get, maybe even what gender.

Still green







Day after molt, it's hard to get him to calm down.






Another picture, I need to get some new bramble... I'll do that tomorrow.


----------



## Giosan (Sep 9, 2008)

I think it is the Diapheromera femorata! And a male, if i see it correctly. Males have a spike on they're legs.

Try feeding them Oak, Hazel and Wild Cherry, not only bramble!

They get 8/9 cm btw.

Edit: 8/9 cm WITHOUT the arms and legs that is!  Just the body.


----------



## idolomantis (Sep 9, 2008)

show off


----------



## Mantis_Whisper (Sep 9, 2008)

Giosan said:


> I think it is the Diapheromera femorata! And a male, if i see it correctly. Males have a spike on they're legs.Try feeding them Oak, Hazel and Wild Cherry, not only bramble!
> 
> They get 8/9 cm btw.
> 
> Edit: 8/9 cm WITHOUT the arms and legs that is!  Just the body.


Yep, looks like that one. He defiently has spikes on his legs, so I guess i got a boy! YaHooo. :lol: 

I saw somewhere that you can feed them rose leaves, I have loads of roses, and maybe an oak tree in the area. The only bramble I can find has me jumping over a fence by the crowded walkway by the water. It's quite awkward.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Giosan (Sep 9, 2008)

Yes they eat rose as well!

All phasmids that eat bramble will _most of the_ time eat rose too.


----------



## Mantis_Whisper (Sep 9, 2008)

Giosan said:


> Yes they eat rose as well! All phasmids that eat bramble will _most of the_ time eat rose too.


Well I found some wild roses behind my house, as well as a HUGE blackberry bush. I want to know why I've never noticed it before.

I also found some rasberry bushes, would he eat that?

I'll have to see if he eats the roses.


----------



## Giosan (Sep 10, 2008)

Try it!  sometimes phasmids eat something you thought they wouldn't and sometimes they don't eat something you thought they would.

If they don't like the leaves, they won't touch it.


----------



## Rick (Sep 10, 2008)

www.bugguide.net


----------



## Mantis_Whisper (Sep 10, 2008)

Rick said:


> www.bugguide.net


Very terse Rick. Thanks anyway.


----------



## DeadInTheBasement (Sep 11, 2008)

i found one of these about a week ago at my porch light its a male to i have been looking for him a female.

he has been eating bramble and apple tree leaves the bramble has stayed fresh in the humid tank for about a week now! apple leaves only lasted 3 days how long do these live and if i do find a female and they produce ova how do i keep bramble over winter?


----------



## Giosan (Sep 11, 2008)

If you get a whole stick and put it in some water, it can stay longer.

Also, if the enclosure the phasmid is in, is all out of mesh the leaves will dry out faster. So less ventilation makes the leaves dry out less fast. Of course, no ventilation isn't going to work either..  you'll get mold.

Some bramble have a good winter frost tolerance. The leaves can be found in winter. you will have to search...


----------



## DeadInTheBasement (Sep 12, 2008)

bramble grows everywhere here but durring the winter the leaves just turn to little buds...if i put a white tarp over the bramble in the winter so it doesnt get frost on it.... do you think it would help?


----------



## Peter Clausen (Sep 12, 2008)

The hatchlings of that species are very difficult. I had them for a few generations, but they are so picky at first. I fed them leaves of white clover and vetch, because they would not eat the traditional offerings.


----------



## Rick (Sep 13, 2008)

Mantis_Whisper said:


> Very terse Rick. Thanks anyway.


What? You want to know what it is go there and find out yourself.


----------



## Mantis_Whisper (Sep 13, 2008)

Rick said:


> What? You want to know what it is go there and find out yourself.


I was just messing with you, and I really do mean thanks.


----------



## Rick (Sep 22, 2008)

Mantis_Whisper said:


> I was just messing with you, and I really do mean thanks.


Did the link help?


----------



## Mantis_Whisper (Sep 24, 2008)

Rick said:


> Did the link help?


Yes very. thank you.


----------

